# sitram cookware



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Costco.com has a terrific price on a set of sitram pans. Has anyone used them? I have heard wonderful things about them, but I'd like the opinion of professionals. 
Thanks


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I just noticed your post about sitram, sorry I didn't see it earlier. Sitram is excellent, and we were actually thinking of offering their product line at the ChefTalk Store way in the begining before we decided to just go with books.

I am pretty sure they have a web site to.


----------

